# GT Palomar - was ist es Wert und wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



## Thunderxp (10. August 2011)

Hallo mir wurde ein GT Palomar angeboten. Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich wirklich Verwendung dafür habe und möchte keinen Fehlkauf machen bzw. es ggf. weiterverkaufen.

Es sieht so aus wie dieses hier:





(Foto über Google gefunden)

Den Zustand würde ich als sehr gut bezeichnen... für mich sieht das so aus als ob das nahezu unbenutzt ist. Reifen nicht abgefahren kaum Bremsabrieb an den Felgen etc. Wo würdet ihr das preislich einordnen. Vllt. kann auch jemand etwas zur Qualität sagen.


----------



## Kint (10. August 2011)

das ist ein 2000er Palomar, das günstigste Bike das GT angeboten hatte. 
Neupreis dürfte so ungefähr bei 400 (?) gelegen haben - gebraucht würde ich persönlich maximal 50 für geben - und auch nur dann wenn Du einfach ein Rad zum fahren suchst - und- dieses Rad dir passt. 
Was es auf dem Markt erzielt ist ne andere Sache da kann so ein "neuwertiges" Rad locker mal 150, aber das ist nicht garantiert, (und imho auch nicht von der Substanz gedeckt). 

Mit MTB hat das nichts zu tun, und das sage ich nicht aus Snobismus, sondern weils imho einfach so ist. Abgesehen davon dass da GT drauf steht steckt da die gleiche Technik drin wie bei einem (vernünftigeren) Baumarktrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderxp (10. August 2011)

danke, das hab ich irgendwie schon befürchtet. mittlerweile sieht man ja sogar bei REAL oder ähnlichen läden räder von GT. Früher hatte ich mit denen eigentlich immer recht solide räder verbunden.


----------



## Kint (10. August 2011)

das hat mit solide, oder neuerdings nix zu tun. 
GT bietet ne ganze palette an Rädern, von 400 bis 4000, an. 

Das obige ist halt einfach das günstigste GT das man kaufen konnte und genau wie es 2000 super Qualität für teures Geld gab so gab es auch in den glorreichen 90ern billigste Bikes, damals meist Outpost oder auch palomar. 
Das waren eben damals auch eher keine MTBs - was sich vor allem an der Austattung misst. 
Der Rahmen wird halten das hat GT zu verantworten. Was sie aber in der Preisklasse an Austattung dranschrauben können das ist nix besonderes. 

Das gezeigte hat wenigstens eine Starrgabel, und das ist per se schon mal besser als die Federgabeln die in dieser Preisklasse verbaut werden. 
Die Schaltungskomponenten sind aber Shimano Tourney und Konsorten... da braucht man nicht viel erwarten.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. August 2011)

Manoman, immer die gleichen Antworten, das Palomar ist genauso wie ein Outpost ein MTB. Die Geometrie ist identisch mit den höherwertigen Modelle.
Es gibt sogar Menschen die fahren mit den "minderwertigen" Material allen höherwertigen davon.
meist sind die Rahmen sogar aus den gleichen Material, Unterschied war nur die Ausstattung. 
Wenn Dein Palomar schon aus Alu ist, dann bestet es aus 7005er Alu, genau wie die ersten Alu Avalanches oder die Zaskars Bj 2005 bis ?
Preise gehen je nach Nachfrage/Angebote von 20 - 150.


----------



## Kint (16. August 2011)

Vorweg: da oben meinte ich 400 Mark nicht â¬. 

...Das oben gezeigte, zur Diskussion stehende, ist ein Stahlbike, und ein 97er Palomar hab ich mal zerlegt. Das hatte als special Feature ein 4130 Sitzrohr, der Rest war Hiten. Rahmen und Gabel wogen in 12,5" exakt 4 Kilo. Was sowas in einer ErwachsenengrÃ¶Ãe wiegt kann sich jeder denken. Komponenten: Tourney, Schaleninnenlager mit nem Gewicht von 450g, Naben die keinerlei Dichtung aufwiesen (genau wie das BB). Alufelgen die weich und ohne Hohlkammer waren. Alles in allem lag es damit auf Niveau eines Baumarktbikes, wie ich sie kenne. 

Ist halt die Frage wie man MTB definiert. 26" LR haben HollandrÃ¤der auch. FÃ¼r mich ist ein MTB ein Rad das bei etwas Wartung dauerhaft aushÃ¤lt das man es ausschliesslich in Dreck und Schlamm benutzt, das abkÃ¶nnen muss dass es mal Kontakt mit Steinen hat usw. All das spreche ich der _ Austattung_ eines Palomars ab, sinnvoll beginnt das fÃ¼r mich mit den Deore Gruppen.  
Ne aktuelle Tourney liegt technisch auf dem Niveau von 1980, und damit noch unter den Gruppenlosen Teilen, Schraubkranznaben usw machen darÃ¼berhinaus eine Aufwertung schwierig, oder teuer, wie man will. 

Dass die Rahmen trotzdem Spass machen kÃ¶nnen -fraglos. Schliesslich fahre ich in der Stadt auch sehr gerne mein Outpost - allerdings eben als Individualaufbau. 

Und fÃ¼r die gestellte Frage ob man so ein Bike kaufen soll 
-da ist eben auch der Markt entscheidend. 
In Zeiten wo es gut erhaltene XT/XTR Zaskars fÃ¼r 250â¬ gibt, Avalanches, Panteras, Karakorams, also LX -XT Bikes fÃ¼r unter 100â¬, von dem Angebot an Stumpjumpern oder Marins ganz zu schweigen, da tue ich mich schwer jemandem, der schon vor dem Kauf an Wiederverkauf denkt, zu empfehlen, ein Palomar zu kaufen.

ps:
Mein Outpost hat eine andere Geo als meine hÃ¶herwertigen Stahlrahmen.


----------

